# Adding Drawers Under The Bed Storage Compartment



## KTMRacer

We decided we wanted more drawers in the bedroom and that the underbed storage area would be the perfect place to add a few drawers. As luck would have it, the drawers used in our outback (295RE) kitchen for the "pots and pans" storage were the ideal size to fit under the bed. So, I ordered up a set of drawers from the dealer complete with rails, fronts and pulls. I then built a box in the underbed storage area to fit the drawer slides and added a cover over the top. that gives us two drawers along with plenty of storage left in the underbed storage compartment. There is still section giving full height storage, and the area above the drawers is about 10' deep. here are some pictures


----------



## ORvagabond

Very Nice!


----------



## Deaser

Nice mod and good job on the installation. Good thing you remembered to include the latches as well!


----------



## CRZ

Great idea!!!


----------

